

Ask HN: what are the best practices for Show HN? - kinj28


======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7794632](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7794632)

~~~
kinj28
what works best in show hn? url submission?

~~~
dang
Yes.

~~~
ig1
fyi. Show HN's have historically followed the pattern of being self-posts
describing the product/background with links posted in the comments.

(based on what I recall seeing rather than crunching the data)

~~~
kinj28
i have seen show hn with urls with more traction. however, i need validation.

~~~
soneca
IIRC "no-URL posts" are pennalized on the front page. I would go with the
URL...

~~~
kinj28
i have already made the mistake of non url post a week back & had none giving
any bashings or comments. is it ok to do show hn again with the new learnings?

~~~
dang
Sure. When a story hasn't yet had significant attention on HN, a small number
of reposts is ok.

~~~
kinj28
Thanks Dang. this helps.

~~~
kinj28
1 more question, is saturday a good day to do Show Hn to get the traction or
should a weekday be better?

~~~
dang
I have no idea. Sorry.

------
marc0
hmmm ... I'd say: have something to show

